# PLEASE HELP RADIATOR LEAK



## Jesse704 (3 mo ago)

I replace my radiator over a month ago. Everything was fine until I noticed a small leak every time I drive the car it jerks now a little bit and I checked underneath the car. It’s leaking from the bottom of the radiator near the transmission line I don’t know if it’s the radiator itself has a crack in it or it’s the transmission cooler lines going into the radiator. Can somebody please help me


----------



## Jesse704 (3 mo ago)

Jesse704 said:


> I replace my radiator over a month ago. Everything was fine until I noticed a small leak every time I drive the car it jerks now a little bit and I checked underneath the car. It’s leaking from the bottom of the radiator near the transmission line I don’t know if it’s the radiator itself has a crack in it or it’s the transmission cooler lines going into the radiator. Can somebody please help me
> View attachment 9776





Jesse704 said:


> I replace my radiator over a month ago. Everything was fine until I noticed a small leak every time I drive the car it jerks now a little bit and I checked underneath the car. It’s leaking from the bottom of the radiator near the transmission line I don’t know if it’s the radiator itself has a crack in it or it’s the transmission cooler lines going into the radiator. Can somebody please help me
> View attachment 9776


If you look closely it’s drilling from the black part the bottom of the radiator


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Jesse704 said:


> If you look closely it’s drilling from the black part the bottom of the radiator


+1, and it looks like tranny fluid and not coolant. The car is probably jerking because the tranny fluid is low. Either that coupling isn't tight or the line fittings are damaged.


----------

